# Where to look for a stud



## KnownToBite (Feb 5, 2013)

Where would be the best place to post a thread or to look for a local stud for when my female goes into her next heat?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Not trying to be funny, but if you don't know some places or don't know some studs....then you are probably not knowledgable enough to breed your female at this point. If you are going to breed her, you should have functional knowledge of the breed and studs by being active in the breed. Internet and book knowledge is not sufficient to make good choices. Contrary to what people may tell you, the key to breeding responsibly, is not about what the qualifications or whereabouts of a female or studs, but rather your knowledge of the breed and the dogs/females currently available. Your question indicates a lack of knowledge in this area, so the chances of a good breeding become greatly decreased.
You have to get out in the GS world of participation.(sport,show,obedience,work).......Good Luck!


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

What Cliff said. In addition to that, stud ads aren't allowed here


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum !

Generally the breeder we support on this forum are --> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html 

Because just to breed a GSD in general is something that's being done to the detriment of the breed and you can see by looking at the Urgent and Rescue sites.

One


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Look up your local breed club or Schutzhund club. If anyone is interested they'll tell you, if not you'll need to start looking at lower quality males.


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Agree with what Cliff said. I have three beautiful rescue dogs. All three came straight from "breeders." And all three came loaded down with emotional damage, even though I doubt that was ever their breeders' original intent when they set out to breed their first litter.

If you don't already have experience in the field, please, please, please consider very carefully before you make a decision.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If you are serious about finding a good stud, don't limit yourself locally. Many breeders will drive to other states, ship the bitch (many stud owners offer boarding) or do AI with shipped semen. Also be aware that a lot of stud owners will have requirements for your bitch, namely a negative brucellosis test. Some will also require to see proof of hip and elbow certification and titles. This is really about finding the best stud for your bitch, not how to find a stud locally. If you can't make it work with the stud that bring the best genes to the combination, just wait until you are prepared.


----------

